# Dog Bone Takes Rat



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Some time ago I posted about a slingshot I made using a Nylabone dog chew bone for a frame.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31893-pin-point-shooting-with-a-dog-bone-slingshot/

Recently, it has been my daily carry. I have been seeing the odd rat hanging out below my bird feeder the last while, and today I had my chance.









I took him with a 3/8 inch lead ball, just below the ear, and it passed completely through. The range was less than 10 feet. These guys actually have a pretty thin skull.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Some good shooting!!At 10 feet I´m sure that you will kill all the rats that show up  I will also buy one off those litle bones 

Cheers!!


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Nice shooting. Have no use for those buggers. Keep up the rat thinning Charles.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

What an honour for that
ugly beast that you helped
him out..


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You do pretty good with that one. Maybe its time to let your dog have it back. :rofl:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice shooting! I still want to get one of those bones. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good shooting Charles! Anotherone bites the dust!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

bought alot of these, never thought about "slingshotizing" it  nice shot !


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Great shooting my friend..I have been going to get a dog bone for my small collection..AKAOldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words, everyone. Those dog bones make very fine frames. They seem to be pretty tough, and they are easily pocketable. They are not pretty, but all you have to do is band it up and start shooting. And if you loose it .... well, you can always get another just like it!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Great shooting.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> Thanks for the kind words, everyone. Those dog bones make very fine frames. They seem to be pretty tough, and they are easily pocketable. They are not pretty, but all you have to do is band it up and start shooting. And if you loose it .... well, you can always get another just like it!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


You won't find a stronger slingshot. This is the only material my dog didn't readily destroy.


----------



## Bulls-Eye (Aug 7, 2014)

I looked for one at Pet Smart right after you first mentioned it and could not find one.
I like finding existing products to use for sling shots.
Every thing I look at lately I wonder if I could put bands on it.
I just found a specialized hanger for a wall rack that I can put tubes on after I cut it up.
My wife thinks I am crazie.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Bulls-Eye said:


> I looked for one at Pet Smart right after you first mentioned it and could not find one.
> I like finding existing products to use for sling shots.
> Every thing I look at lately I wonder if I could put bands on it.
> I just found a specialized hanger for a wall rack that I can put tubes on after I cut it up.
> My wife thinks I am crazie.


They seem to be readily available on line:

http://www.amazon.com/Nylabone-Dura-Wishbone-Original-Flavor/dp/B0010P0YSW/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1413310304&sr=8-5&keywords=nylabone+dura+chew

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nylabone-Dura-Chew-Wishbone-Original-Wolf-6-/360584222407

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Nylabone-Corp-bones-Wishbone-Original-Wolf-N-214P-N-214/27929143

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I just ordered two of the wishbones in the dogs up to 25lbs size They will be in red ;- ) of course if you get white ones you can always die them any color you wish, (lots of info on You Tube on dying nylon) !

Also there is a company called Benebone who makes the same thing but has a curved mid section, looks pretty interesting.

If these things work out we can hunt in the morning and as a reward for our dog, let him chew on our slingshot for a while ;- )

wll


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

wll said:


> Well I just ordered two of the wishbones in the dogs up to 25lbs size They will be in red ;- ) of course if you get white ones you can always die them any color you wish, (lots of info on You Tube on dying nylon) !
> 
> Also there is a company called Benebone who makes the same thing but has a curved mid section, looks pretty interesting.
> 
> ...


Excellent point!!! :rofl:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shot Charles!


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

Good shot Charles.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

That rat never stood a chance.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow! What a nice simple SS frame to make, say, four of these, to put in a glove box of a vehicle or tackle box or whatever niche one has where an SS would be handy...that doesn't cost much, won't rust/corrode, water proof, fairly comfy in the hand, strong/resistant, non metalic, non magnetic, and a dog bone would be fine likely in carry-on luggage. Carry on luggage would have to be without bands attached but with bands/pouch separated into bands and pouch separately, unattached from pouch and bands/pouch mixed up in your stuff, or just put into checked in luggage so there'd be no risk/hassle. If it's lost, no big deal. Even perhaps keeping it in the original package until you arrive at your destination, afterall, a nylon/plastic dog bone is pretty benign, eh?

One could tape the handle with, say, duct tape or other bulky tape to make it fatter so it's more gripable too.

The 'bone ends' of the forks provide a very round non abrasive band attachment and you could slit/sand/rounding it in the cleft for a stretch/insert fork attachment. The bone ends also allow enough space for a hole to insert tubes if tube holes instead of "stretch and insert" is your thing. The bone end on the handle makes for more purchase with the grip. Charles, what a neat idea!!!

Pretty keen shooting too Charles...needless to say. Can't wait to hear your roast rat or rat chili recipie. (just kiddin'). But don't laugh, as in certain parts of Asia, here in Ecuador domestic rats like domestic rabbits are found in a few restaurants. Afterall, if they're raised to eat, there's no more risk health wise than eating domestic raised rabbits. One rodent is about the same as another, right? LOL (not for me thanks!!!)

Chuck


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Fix that rat!


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Well done bud.


----------



## bslingin (Sep 28, 2014)

Nice shootin, and great idea with the dog bone! Not sure my doggie would ever give it back to me to shoot with once she got a hold of it haha!


----------



## RTR104 (May 20, 2014)

bslingin said:


> Nice shootin, and great idea with the dog bone! Not sure my doggie would ever give it back to me to shoot with once she got a hold of it haha!


No.....No she would not my friend.


----------



## hunter boy (Oct 4, 2014)

nice shot are you gonna eat that


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Hummm, my Wishbones are still not in at PetSmart ! Don't they know I have Sling Shots to make !

wll


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Charles said:


> Thanks for the kind words, everyone. Those dog bones make very fine frames. They seem to be pretty tough, and they are easily pocketable. They are not pretty, but all you have to do is band it up and start shooting. And if you loose it .... well, you can always get another just like it!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


If you lose it, ask your dog to find it. But, finders keepers!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Charles said:


> Some time ago I posted about a slingshot I made using a Nylabone dog chew bone for a frame.
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31893-pin-point-shooting-with-a-dog-bone-slingshot/
> 
> ...


So, you had a bone to pick with that nasty rat, huh?


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

Susi said:


> Wow! What a nice simple SS frame to make, say, four of these, to put in a glove box of a vehicle or tackle box or whatever niche one has where an SS would be handy...that doesn't cost much, won't rust/corrode, water proof, fairly comfy in the hand, strong/resistant, non metalic, non magnetic, and a dog bone would be fine likely in carry-on luggage. Carry on luggage would have to be without bands attached but with bands/pouch separated into bands and pouch separately, unattached from pouch and bands/pouch mixed up in your stuff, or just put into checked in luggage so there'd be no risk/hassle. If it's lost, no big deal. Even perhaps keeping it in the original package until you arrive at your destination, afterall, a nylon/plastic dog bone is pretty benign, eh?
> 
> One could tape the handle with, say, duct tape or other bulky tape to make it fatter so it's more gripable too.
> 
> The 'bone ends' of the forks provide a very round non abrasive band attachment and you could slit/sand/rounding it in the cleft for a stretch/insert fork attachment. The bone ends also allow enough space for a hole to insert tubes if tube holes instead of "stretch and insert" is your thing. The bone end on the handle makes for more purchase with the grip. Charles, what a neat idea!!!


thanks for sharing this idea charles

i would like to add that as well as the above qoute that i think is also brilliant, these dog bone slingshots could be made easily for the folks that have tried my slingshots and i could gift them one to get them started.

also christmas coming up i know a few who would be delighted with one of these.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. But I did not originate the idea of using a Nylabone for a slingshot frame. I think it might have been Treefork who first suggested it, but I have not been able to find the original thread.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31893-pin-point-shooting-with-a-dog-bone-slingshot/?p=425066

In any case, they do make a nice, simple but effective frame, so give one a try!

Chees ... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

You can find them at amazon...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Charles said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone. But I did not originate the idea of using a Nylabone for a slingshot frame. I think it might have been Treefork who first suggested it, but I have not been able to find the original thread.
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31893-pin-point-shooting-with-a-dog-bone-slingshot/?p=425066
> 
> ...


What size Nylabone did you use for your sling, the one for dogs of around 25lbs or the one for 35 lb dogs?

wll


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I used the one for 25 pound dogs. That size is easy on my hands and fits well into my pocket. I use a finger hook and thumb brace when shooting. I don't think these smaller ones would be good for hammer grip.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

Charles said:


> Bulls-Eye said:
> 
> 
> > I looked for one at Pet Smart right after you first mentioned it and could not find one.
> ...


i wonder if you could clarify which size nylabone wishbone you use please charles as there appear to be two sizes .

one is the wolf and the other is the regular.

thank you

stevie


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I use the smaller size.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

thanks

i see you have already answered this question already, sorry.

i will need to pay more attention :banghead:

its good to know that this great idea comes in 2 different sizes and won,t cost much to try both


----------

